# What are the kind of things you got in trouble for as a kid?



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Why did you did you initially do them or keeping doing it?


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll answer for my childhood INFJ best friend. At school, he got in trouble for always daydreaming and not paying attention. Always not doing the work set for him by the teacher and instead, spending time in his head/making toy experiments with his stationary. Doing what HE wants to do and not what other people wanted him to do. He kept on doing these things because he didn't respect the teachers, thought they were more stupid than him. And he didn't want to put any effort in the real world when he already knew how to do the classwork in his mind.


----------



## EmeraldHeart (Nov 25, 2014)

I used to get in trouble a ton for talking to my friend and passing notes back and forth instead of actually paying attention. We would role-play that were were aliens visiting Earth and we would role-play so much and send progress reports and stuff and the teachers were just so annoyed by us. But it was really fun and I miss it. XD

Another thing I got in trouble for was not doing my homework. I spent a bit too much time having fun and daydreaming.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Jul 30, 2010)

I used to get in trouble for talking too much with the person sitting next to me during primary school and later on, in high school, for interrupting the teacher during class discussions on topics of interest. XD

It wasn't often that I got in trouble in primary school but when I did, I would end up in tears!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't get in trouble much. Mostly I'd just incur irritation or reprimands from my mom for things like 

- procrastinating homework and chores, I always thought it was silly to insist on doing all work before play, sometimes I needed to do something fun to recharge my focus and energy so I Could do my duties, but my SJ mom didn't really understand that

- loosing my purse, leaving stuff somewhere so we'd have to go back, forgetting stuff, and I tried so hard not to, but... it always happened anyways

- 'dawdling' and not being on time

- walking on the grass, sitting on the line-dividers at theme parks, climbing on things I apparently was't supposed to, I usually thought those rules were stupid and wasn't going to obey them unless they made sense

- once she got mad at me for telling my friend to stop their bad attitude, I have no idea why she yelled at me for that, it was like she thought I'd said a bad word, but I clearly remember my wording was "stinking attitude" so who knows... maybe she thought she heard something else though I don't think I even knew of words stronger than 'crap' at that time of my life


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I was usually a pretty quiet kid but if a friend sat close to me we'd be talking nonstop in class. Also i very rarely did ny homework.
In high school i had troubles with some people, as well as genuinely saw the whole thing pointless and oppressive, so i used to skip class a lot. 
Like seriously a lot, people nicknamed me the "tourist" as i came to visit only once in a while. 
While skipping class I frequently went to the park instead of school and then home, if it was with friends we'd drink a beer or two if we managed to find someone to sell it to us as we were only like 15-16 and get somewhat drunk from it and act like morons.
After a while of doing that my teacher would call my parents and id get in trouble. With the combined pressure of my parents and teachers they'd make me swear never to skip class again, and id stick to it for like a month or two before doing that again.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Err, nothing!


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

"Your mouth will get you in trouble"
-my parents


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

Choking the sixth grade bully on the ground.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Existing! Where my children of narcissists at?

I also used to have temper outbursts in class, in elementary school. Like I would tell my teachers to go fuck themselves (not literally but the kid equivalent) whenever they tried to impose their will on me.


----------



## MacroPhotography (Jul 29, 2015)

Talking.
Talking while the teacher was talking, talking to classmates in line, talking too loud in the library, taking to other kid's parents at the park, talking to my mom while she was on the phone, interrupting people to talk about what I wanted to talk about. I was quite the social butterfly when I was little


----------



## Praealtan Mind (Apr 10, 2014)

Refusing to listen to adults. "Talking back" to adults. Flat out arguing with adults. Once I had a _very_ heated argument with a math teacher in the middle of class - I just forgot where I was. Someone was wrong, and _I_ was going to make sure they stopped being wrong.

My parents were young. I never had a fear of older authority instilled into me. Or any authority, really. It still causes problems.

There was also that whole "absolute laziness" thing. I could not and cannot do things I am not immediately good at/interested in for any length of time at all. Math went out the window. Handwriting went out the window. Many sports when out the window. I did excel very substantially in areas in which I was naturally talented; nothing else to weigh me down.


----------



## ann4 (Jul 28, 2015)

I got in trouble for reading in bed with a little lamp past bedtime untill late in the night (I still do XD). Not doing my homework, this resulting in bad grades and then telling my parents I didn't know my grades (even though I did know my grades and they were really bad) untill the teachers sent my parents an e-mail, telling them that I hadn't given back my signed paper thing with the grades, which I don't know how you call them in English... Yeah. Arguing with the spanish teacher (because, God, she's so stupid). Not paying attention in class and daydreaming and doodling on my maths notebook. Asking honest questions (like to my fat aunt I'd ask her why she was so fat and she would get offended and make up a story explaining why she was fat). Anger outbursts, I still have those.


----------



## stripedfurball (Jun 7, 2015)

RubiksCubix said:


> Choking the sixth grade bully on the ground.


Fist bump. I pulled a similar move in eighth grade that resulted in in-school suspension (I lost my temper and slapped this kid that kept messing with me in math class. I would have gotten expelled, but was one of a few brown kids in a private school where racial harassment was badly handled). Adult me still feels like the little punk deserved it.


----------



## aurelief (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea, the most trouble I got into as a kid was lending my classmate $20 one day because she said she needed it... and it turns out she cheated me of my money or something. She never returned me the money, but my mum found out because the money was supposed to be for some textbooks. And then I covered up for my 'friend' because I didn't want her to get into trouble, but then instead _I _got into trouble. My mum scolded me pretty badly (by little me's standards) and probably figured I didn't just lose the money because I imagine I was probably not a very good liar at 6. She went to my class to speak with my teacher & everything. I was terrified to death, honestly, mostly for my not-friend because I didn't want my mum to start scolding her too LOL. And then I started crying in class. Sigh.

$20 was a LOT at 6. It was like a month's worth of pocket money eh?? HAHAHA.

But I also did lame stuff like reading under my table in class/not doing work for subjects I didn't like, and never got into trouble for it.


----------



## xValkyx (Nov 2, 2014)

I mainly got into trouble for daydreaming too much in school and not paying atttention.

Though thinking back on my childhood, two instances sprung up of when I got into trouble;

1) I was 4 years old and I flushed a can of coke down my Gran's toilet (I don't know why I did). My mum and dad panicked when I told them and tried to get it out, which I don't think they did. I got into big trouble that day and I don't even think they told my Gran about it.

2) Whenever we used to go to ASDA (Wallmart in the UK basically). I used to purposely get lost so I could then ask a worker to help me find my parents. The reason was if you were a kid and got lost, and asked for help you got a £2 coupon to buy whatever you want. It used to drive my parents insane because they got their names called over the speaker everytime just so I could get those coupons XD I wonder if the staff at ASDA ever recognised me.

And who says INFJ's are like angels?


----------



## Eudaimonia8 (May 14, 2015)

---


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

I got in trouble for losing my temper. I was a very temperamental kid. I was very passionate. I found it very hard when someone said something negative about me, or when I felt like I was being treated unfairly, and I would sometimes shout something to that person in the middle of class... I would never do that now, I've really mellowed in that sense.

At home, I got in trouble for fighting with my sister. We get along so much better now, maturity etc.


----------



## crb (Sep 18, 2015)

I got in trouble for everything as a kid. If someone told me not to do something, I wanted to know why and if it didn't make sense, I would find out by doing it. lol My parents and I joke about how I got the most spankings of all of us kids ... and it was always bc I didn't believe what they told me, I had to find out on my own.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

So many things, I was a pretty troublesome kid. I used to drive my folks crazy wandering off to explore, when I was in first grade I walked off after school and headed home, a journey of several miles which included crossing a six lane highway. Was almost home before a friend of my Moms pinned me down by buying me a soda and called her. 
I used to duck out on and avoid my chores and homework whenever possible until my early teens when I realized it was much easier to just do them.
Related to my wanderings I used to sneak out constantly at night in my teen years. Usually it was for perfectly innocent reasons and I was rarely caught, but when I was it was less than pleasant.
My mouth got me into trouble with both adults and other kids frequently, being both sarcastic and irreverent. This resulted in my pissing off many teachers until my dean began to understand me and put me in classes with teachers who didn't mind having their positions challenged. With other kids it often resulted in me getting into fights when something I said upset the other enough to make our disagreement physical. It even resulted in having a senior varsity football player try to beat my ass when I was a freshman in high school. It started when I was in his class with his sister, another freshman, she said something really awful about someone and I told her she was a real bitch, Later that day he confronted me outside when I was waiting to go home, saying " I hear you called my sister a bitch", to which I replied, "well you've met her so.... you know she is". He reached out to grab me and I was off like a shot, he chased me around the school for a bit until he had me pinned against a brick wall and I had nowhere else to run. He ran forward and leapt into the air with a jumpkick, I dodged to the left and he slammed into the brick wall, breaking his foot, and as I rolled up to my feet I saw the hand of the schools football coach grab him by the collar and drag him off yelling about his trying to beat a kid maybe half his size. He never messed with me again aside from really hateful looks when we passed in the halls and a few month later they found a kilo of cocaine and a gun in the trunk of his car and poof, just like that he was gone.
I did much more than this, but I don't feel like writing a book so this'll do for now.


----------



## IsamuSDF7 (Jul 4, 2014)

I always got away with it.


----------



## garwain (Sep 23, 2015)

I was suspended in first grade for hiding swear words in an Amelia Bedelia book.

There was a mystery person putting slips of paper with bad words inside our classroom's reading time books. I caught the boy who was doing it, and demanded to know why. He told me it was fun. So I thought I would try. Apparently what I wrote kicked it up a notch and our teacher sat the entire class down the next day and showed everyone my note. She said it was worse than any of the notes before and asked who was doing this. That little backstabber said it was me! I took the fall for everything.

A few years later I learned that the ceiling tiles were easy to lift and push aside, and I started crawling around inside the roof. Got suspended for that too.

Doing something I knew I wasn't supposed to be doing... it was fun when I was very young. Now it's just terrifying.


----------



## AstralCalamity (Sep 23, 2015)

At home, it was running and jumping on furniture, or otherwise being rambunctious (thought the trusty ol' leather belt put me in check within a couple years). At school, it was for daydreaming or not paying attention to class. And one time for arguing with a teacher cause she said God wasn't real during teaching.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Mostly things that other people started. In fact, everything that got me in trouble was sparked by my urge to compete, but I always took it too far and got in trouble. One time, I was suspended from school for a week because everybody, (students, parents, teachers, the principal) mistook a poem I wrote for a death threat.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Nothing. Never had any trouble whatsoever.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Airess3 said:


> I'll answer for my childhood INFJ best friend. At school, he got in trouble for always daydreaming and not paying attention. Always not doing the work set for him by the teacher and instead, spending time in his head/making toy experiments with his stationary. Doing what HE wants to do and not what other people wanted him to do. He kept on doing these things because he didn't respect the teachers, thought they were more stupid than him. And he didn't want to put any effort in the real world when he already knew how to do the classwork in his mind.


Everything you wrote is exactly how I was in school as a kid. By the way, most of my teachers were fucking idiots. There was only a select few I actually respected. To be honest, teachers demanding respect just because they're teachers is the big reason they don't get any respect from me. You don't see any other profession doing this except maybe the police. Respect should be earned.


I remember an episode back in 7th grade that could have got me in trouble, but didn't. 

We were having a class (probably about insects or cavemen. I think 50% of my time in primary school were spent learning about insects and cavemen. Seriously, if someone is going to talk to me about insects or cavemen, that's not a conversation I want to be a part of.) and the teacher were using more time than usual to talk about the Fosna culture, ants or whatever, so I looked at my clock and noticed it was time for recess. 

I told my teacher: "_It's time for recess._" He then said: "_Just wait 'till we're done here, and_ _you can do whatever you want afterward!"_

And I did just that; I sat there 'till he finished his cave speech, then I went home and played video games. I had to be really quiet though, because my mom were downstairs sleeping (she worked nightshifts as a nurse). 

I sat there playing for a while before the phone rang and woke up my mom. She picked up the phone and spoke with my teacher, then she came to my room and asked me why I didn't come back into class after recess. I told her "_He said that I could do whatever I wanted once we were finished with the ant stuff. So I did. I went home._" My mom thought it was hilarious, so she just told my teacher what I said and hung up. 

I didn't get in any trouble at all for that. If I did get in trouble as a kid the reaction were mostly getting yelled at. I were never sent to the principal's office or got a disciplinary letter home. 

And I'm sure I did stuff that would get me in more trouble than getting yelled at. I was a smartass, but overall a good kid. 
I got way better at doing my schoolwork in high school though. Actually getting challenged to learn made school a lot more bearable for me.


----------



## Quietlychaotic (Nov 10, 2013)

I got thrown out of bible class for reading the 'wrong parts' of the bible and asking questions that the teachers couldn't answer. I wasn't even allowed back on the church grounds :laughing:


----------



## homeoftheheart (Oct 1, 2015)

rarely anything. And if I did something that could have gotten me into trouble I was sneaky about it and no one ever found out haha.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Stealing death before it strikes. Saving evil cats. Putting garlic on vampires and blowing my nose on the wall.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

dragthewaters said:


> Existing! Where my children of narcissists at?


:laughing: I feel you! Actually one time when I was younger I got in trouble for my sister telling the school nurse that my mom punched her in the head (it happened) and getting a CPS visit. Ooooh, how about the time when my mom asked me to take down the trash and I told her I would in a minute and then a glass of grape juice miraculously flew at my head? Sorry... I'll stop now.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I was a perfect child.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

NomadLeviathan said:


> I was a perfect child.


Picture made that


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> :laughing: I feel you! Actually one time when I was younger I got in trouble for my sister telling the school nurse that my mom punched her in the head (it happened) and getting a CPS visit. Ooooh, how about the time when my mom asked me to take down the trash and I told her I would in a minute and then a glass of grape juice miraculously flew at my head? Sorry... I'll stop now.


Yup...hopefully she is out of your life now!


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Trying to sneak out camping with friends by lying to my parents about where I was going. I'd lied my ass off and got hit for every lie I told.

Getting caught laying on the sofa with my boyfriend, kissing. 

Shoplifting. The shop installed a camera, sent the tape to my school to identify me, I got pulled out of class, school informed my parents. It was an all round humiliation. 

Putting a dead mouse on a teachers chair, which she sat on. Then retrieving the mouse and taking it to another class, placing it in the corner of the room, standing on the table and screaming and encouraging other kids to do the same. 

Skipping school.

That's enough from me I think.
:blushed:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

When I was a child, teachers literally told my mom that I was an "angel" and "nearly perfect". I was quiet, polite and did well academically. Most of my school problems were connected to a difficulty in relating to peers, which authorities didn't seem to notice.

However, my family did not see me as an angel. Because I was a bit intellectually precocious, I was a SMART ASS with my family. I argued everything, frequently gave sarcastic or ornery replies, invented bizarre philiosophies to get out of chores, etc. I was criticized for being defensive and argumenative, and on a few occasions when this escalated, I could get violent. Because of this, my family saw me as difficult, tempermental, ornery, but also sharp and clever. My mom said I was a "pistol", indicating I was harmlessly mischevious and mildly ill-tempered because of my passionate nature. For example, if I got mad, I might lock myself in the bathroom and pour all the shampoo down the drain. I also jumped all over stuff and could be a tad sneaky, but it was often amusing to people. 

I suppose I kept "doing it" because it was my reaction to feeling misunderstood or trying to be understood, and the clever stuff _worked_ - I got out of chores a lot because my ISFJ mom would cave (in retrospect, I think she was choosing her battles). I did not actually get in trouble a lot, as in, I was not grounded or given punishment. I was mostly scolded and would find my personality criticized. 

When I got a bit older and had to do more for myself, my problems with time and organization emerged. I missed a lot of school and ran late, often staying home to read novels and listen to music. My moodiness was also more apparant. Teachers still thought I was a great student academically, and so they largely overlooked the absences and tardies. I am sure now they saw a lot of it as emotional, which is why they let it slide. And of course, I kept doing it because I got away with it. I do not think someone cracking down on me would've been a better way though. I think that may have triggered much worse problems for me.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Climbing. I climbed all over everything. I'd wake up at night and climb to the top shelf - nearly the ceiling- to get a glass for water.
I had knee problems which made me pidgeon toed so, as if in midi evil times, I wore a metal bar across my feet. Didn't stop me.

Not taking medication. It made sick as fuck all day ( I've heard it compared to chemo - sickness) I'd throw it up and just have to take it again, but it was that or die. It's pretty much ruined my relationship with my family.

Getting into fights with the other kids at the research center. Ha. I love that I can say that. Makes me sound like a mutant or something. 

Not taking my health problems seriously - the same reason I didn't get along with the other kids. They just wanted to whine " why meee!?" I wanted to be strong. They may all be friends, but I'm pretty sure I could take em.


----------



## RubberDuckDudette (Jul 15, 2014)

Primary School:

Being too smart for my own good. :-/ This led to nicknames that I shall not repeat and were the horror of my childhood. 
Asking too many questions. My teachers didn't know if I was leading them on or genuinely interested half the time.
Daydreaming, like every model NF student. >
Going too far with the practical jokes. I was the angelic kid who would listen attentively for the first ten minutes of class and then get bored, resulting in the student next to me getting their shoelaces tied together. (If you've never seen someone with their shoelaces tied together, let me tell you it is hilarious XD. This is my best childhood memory. :laughing
I never got in trouble so that my parents knew though. Every report came back with "good student" and "diligent worker" and a few times I even got "model student". The one time I got in trouble for not doing my homework I burst into tears. Don't ask me how that works :-/

High School:
Faking sick/skipping school was a regular thing for me. I found school boring and it was easy for me to catch up so I would just fake sick and then spend the day at home doing things I found more fun. Sometimes I would even spend a day at home getting ahead in my schoolwork so I could spend the next day I skipped doing fun stuff like watching movies or playing computer games. I also had some problems with anxiety and depression so it wasn't too hard to convince my parents that I shouldn't go to school. My teachers were pretty chill with it once they got used to me, they'd email me work I missed if I skipped and knew I'd be fine by the end of term exam. 

I actually turned into quite the model student in high school. Apart from skipping regularly I would still get straight As and "excellent behaviour" on every report card. Don't ask me how that happened...

PS Sorry if none of this makes sense, but I can't be bothered to proofread it


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

adults got mad at me for not doing homework, zoning out and not playing attention in class, and even skipping school (although I did a some excuses for that). Sometimes parents got mad at me for not talking to their kids. I thought that was unfair, but I guess i did keep running away from them.


----------



## Blue Sphere (Oct 14, 2015)

I always get into trouble for sleeping during class, which I did for nearly every single period and I would always be told to stand at the back of the classroom, after a while it simply became a given that I was one of the only permanent standing students for nearly every subject.

Oh I also got into trouble for being late for school for almost everyday.

hehehehe.....


----------



## Electric Feel (Apr 1, 2010)

General apathy to pretty much everything. As I've gotten older though I've realized its not really apathy just a really strong lack of left brain skills which make me dissmiss rules and expectations. I've not intentionally rebeled against something but just thought many expectations were stupid (edit: I will call out hypocrisy, not so much out of anger but out of humor). I think everyone struggles with it though, isn't that what civilization and its discontents is partially about. Individuals doing what they really want to do vs the collective governing us. Getting back to having a weak left brain I guess I have a strong Id that complements my weak logical reasoning skills.


----------



## Phantaspark (Feb 6, 2015)

Not doing my homework, "talking back", neglecting to do my chores, fighting with my siblings, and forgetting to lock the front door when I left for the bus.


----------



## Miss Thevious (Nov 19, 2015)

Talking, not talking, bad handwriting, messy binders, not accomplishing anything, zoning out, wandering the halls, being sassy. I would always get found out for not actually reading the book or getting the answers from the back of the book. I either worked really hard in school or was totally lazy.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

In preschool (back when I was still ENFP) i got into serious trouble after I flushed someone's lunch into the toilet, as well as a roll of toilet paper. 

After I became INFP I'm always in trouble for:

- Not doing homework
- Not handing in assignments on time
- Not cleaning my room
- Hacking into my dad's email
- Always losing stuff
- Letting my dog on my bed


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

For being lazy ans never paying attention


----------



## theawkwardreader (Jul 24, 2015)

Every single parent teacher evening was the same, I was constantly 'off with the fairies'. 

'She has a lot of potential but she's always day dreaming and it's hard to get her back to earth. But she is very bright and could go very far.'

Like, every single year without fail, lol. 

Also, I went to religious class on Sundays and was so mouthy my mum had to pull me out because I was embarrassing her. But to be honest, the 'religious' teachers knew nothing of the religion and had poisoned it with their ignorance and backwards thinking so I called them out which made them angry. Serves them right for bringing their archaic ideas to a place of education. I don't usually get adamant/passionate about things but the twisting of something that is suppose of comfort and turning it into something ugly really, really pisses me off. I'm no longer a religious person but the sentiments still stand.

I use to also get in trouble with my mum because I would give away my lunch money to other kids (who I thought needed more than I). Oh! And I also use to get in trouble for reading too much. By my teachers and parents.


----------



## theawkwardreader (Jul 24, 2015)

Double post


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

theawkwardreader said:


> Double post


Hate it when that happens :exterminate:


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

Temper tantrums, staying up too late and not paying attention.


----------



## GuillotineGoddess (Dec 13, 2015)

Cutting my Mom's dresses. 
Almost drowning my brother. (I didn't think it was bad at the time.)
Not wanting to go to school because I was made fun of. 


Lots of things I'm sure. 
But I had to grow up early. :/ So things most children did, I did not do.


----------



## DoofWarrior (Dec 20, 2015)

Forging signatures. I was really really good at it up until I finally got caught. 3 weeks of detention and being grounded for a month taught me not to do that.


----------



## Der (Dec 21, 2015)

I didn't like going to school - I got picked on - so I would stay home for days, weeks, and sometimes months at a time. In my state, they have laws against truancy. One is called The Becca Bill. Becca was a girl who skipped school one day and got raped to death in an alley. They named a law after her used to coerce disobedient children into attending school, usually with the threat of juvenile prison. When I was 13, I was finally sent to juvenile court where the judge said if I missed school again he was going to incarcerate me. He gave me 30 hours of community service instead.

There are people who control us, we choose to obey, it's always a choice we make. We weigh the price for disobedience and make a decision. It's a system, it's a design, it's weaved into the fabric of society, at every level and in every aspect of our life.

It all worked out in the end, because Mom took a class and got a certificate to homeschool me a couple years later.

The End.


----------



## cielo_nlu (Feb 7, 2014)

Elementary - 6th 
- Sort of clawing another kid who was about to shred my favorite stuffed animal 
- Whispering to a friend during class :sneakiness:
- Writing a truly horrible note to a girl after she told all the boys I had gotten my period (still feel bad about that one)

Nothing in middle school, it was bad enough! :rolling:

High School
- No yearbook picture and ISS for having too bright of a red hair color :carrot:
- Laughing too much in two classes
- Not turning in work

With immediate family, I remember being a very frustrated/scared little kid and acted out in unhealthy ways, sometimes angry/passive aggressive/etc.

After my (though still generally quiet) tiny terror stage, I mostly got in trouble from _extended_ family for being too quiet, reading too much during big family outtings, and getting "seconds" at meals with the guys. 
Back to immediate family - for not checking in with my sweet, protective mom enough, along with forgetting to do things like chores or homework until the remembering-too-late-panic set in


These are such odd things to think back on haha


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

-Not doing homework
-Back-talk
-Lying
-Drawing 'inappropriate' pictures (manga nudes)
-Not doing chores

Probably other stuff, but these are the main things I remember.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

I was considered a model student for the most part. I was very quiet, and spent all my spare time reading on my own.

The times I got in trouble were for arguing with teachers, or on a few occasions getting into a fight (i.e. defending myself after being bullied).


----------



## Runaway (May 7, 2011)

1. Not listening and forgetting stuff. This was the big one, because as a kid I was always daydreaming or playing imaginary games so I literally had no clue what was going on around me like 99% of the time. 

2. Lying to other kids. Just because. 

3. Correcting the teachers when they were wrong (I eventually learned to stop doing this and just keep my mouth shut as I got older)

4. Attendance. I skipped a lot of school. I didn't get in AS much trouble for it as other kids would have though, because I still got really good grades. By the time A Levels came around, they basically just let me get on with it because it clearly worked for me.


----------



## Sare Bear (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh gosh. This is so embarrassing. I never got in trouble for anything. Like, I'm thinking really deep about this, going way back.
The only reason I can think to as why, is perhaps not being a jerk was passed down through genetic conditioning.
My kid is an angel, too, and I don't think I've ever had to tell her not to be bad. She just is an awesome human.



Edited: a spelling error.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Swearing, constantly forgetting and misplacing stuff like my keys, books, food, money, homework, etc. , speaking to quietly, wearing uncool cloths, not understanding sarcasm quickly enough, being too childish and dependant on my friends, not remembering a zillion things, panic attacks, stuttering, borrowing money for my forgotten food or the buss home, not getting to borrow money for said things, giving new friends the benefit of doubt, breaking a window to get in my house to get some food after forgetting the key, going into the wrong buss that was just about to leave for another country, travvelling alone then getting hit on by an old drunk person, not looking peole in the eyes, being weird, not getting up in the morning, feeling too sorry for people, not stikking up for and defend my self quickly enough, taking too long to think of a come back, giving too much money for charity, not saying no enough, being extremely shy and timid, spending like forever doing homework until it stuck yet still not remembering it in school when asked, allmost constantly falling in love and not being able to focus on schoolwork as a teen, moving to another country, etc.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Had a duvet cover that had strawberries on it. One day, I took some super sharp sewing scissors that I wasn't allowed to use because they were dangerous for toddlers and cut out some strawberries. 😋


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I cut my siblings hair short as a toddler


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Singing everywhere. 
Because it makes me happy and I can’t stop and don’t think I should have to.


----------

